# [Trick] Access classic Google Search without any hacks.



## Gigacore (Jul 19, 2007)

Its been about a week since Google finally set its new beta interface as its new default interface. Although this new facelift comes along with a host of new features like sidebar with options to refine your search and other stuffs, there are few people who still like the classic Google interface rather than the elegant new looks.

So how to access the good old Google Search?

Read more..


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I've never liked the hidden top toolbar (until you move your mouse around). It's pretty useless and annoying to me!

I'd really appreciate it if Google stopped fooling around with its home page all the time!


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Phantom010 said:


> I've never liked the hidden top toolbar (until you move your mouse around). It's pretty useless and annoying to me!
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if Google stopped fooling around with its home page all the time!


*I agree - it's like Classic Coca Cola - leave it alone!*

This seems to work:
Official: Google Wont Offer Option To Restore Classic Google Look: 
http://searchengineland.com/official-google-wont-offer-option-for-classic-google-look-41627


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I have switched to Bing after these last changes... its horrible! I can't believe Google ruined such a great thing!

Anyway, that link isn't really the classic, it still has the worthless smancy hidden stuff, and auto suggest and other useful things are gone.

So I am on Bing now. I hope you'll join me until Google fixes their page.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 19, 2007)

Bing's interface is really way ahead of Google's. They use a technology known as seadragon which lets to do all those AJAX effects. I use Bing as well. But sometimes, I prefer to use good old google classic


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The new Google facelift doesn't really bother me. They've added useful stuff. However, they should make it possible to hide or disable the damn left panel!


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

loserOlimbs said:


> I have switched to Bing after these last changes... its horrible! I can't believe Google ruined such a great thing!
> 
> Anyway, that link isn't really the classic, it still has the worthless smancy hidden stuff, and auto suggest and other useful things are gone.
> 
> So I am on Bing now. I hope you'll join me until Google fixes their page.


I can't stand Auto-Complete Auto-Suggest ANYTHING...I have had them permanently 
turned off ever since Google began them. The link removes the left panel as well. I'd
say it is Classic Google.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 19, 2007)

@phantom and @vistarookie

Yea true, the left sidebar is really annoying and google should give an option to hide it. However it has good features included like "Wonder Wheel" which is pretty useful.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I like the old way a lot better. 
The http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=all looks like the older way but is missing some of the links at the top left like maps etc.

Also go to that link and the new google search and type in things and have both search windows open and your find that what shows up is not listed the same way.

Just like the Gmail it has the old version option and I use it and like it better and also have the old version without chat. So I have all turned off I don't want and I hope they bring option to the search that we can set like Gmail and not have to have cookies remember it. Maybe your have make the change but can bookmark the link to old version.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone have anymore tricks?
Today I clicked the Classic Google and got redirected to the new Google!!!

Looks like Google doesn't want that out there, no matter what?​


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea I get the new google now also so they know and want you to have the new search so you get the added junk and see ads that I hope CustomizeGoogle comes up with a newer update.

I hate it because it pushes local things in your town around your zip code or IP address and not a search from all around with the best answer on top because a place local may not be the best answer.


----------

